# Humidity Solarventi



## Margarida Mac (May 11, 2013)

I am considering installing a Solarventi system to combat humidity and ventilation issues when my house in the Algarve is empty. Anyone using the system able to comment on it's effectiveness?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent product, if a bit expensive. It will certainly go a long way towards removing the effects but if you have major damp issues it won't remove the cause.

Have direct experience of it in several locations and it definitely works

If you were interested. you could save big money by building one yourself


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think that could well be next project family visiting shortly will solve can issue


----------



## SheilaT (May 27, 2019)

*Solarventi*



Margarida Mac said:


> I am considering installing a Solarventi system to combat humidity and ventilation issues when my house in the Algarve is empty. Anyone using the system able to comment on it's effectiveness?


Did you install this product and if so which company did you use? I'm trying to find someone in the western Algarve to install before next winter.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

ffsolar in Aljezur (ffsolar.com) are agents but there may be others if you just contact the manufacturers and ask who distributes/installs in your area.


----------



## okemoski2 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have just seen your post regarding the Solarventi system. Just to let you know we had our system installed last year and are very happy with it so far.


----------

